
MTV has done more for the US teen birthrate than decades of policy - aaronbrethorst
http://qz.com/317980/mtv-has-done-more-for-the-us-teen-birthrate-than-decades-of-policy/
======
lsiebert
Sex education in the United States is often bad. States which either don't
mandate sex ed, or which promote abstinence based education tend to have high
rates of teen pregnancy.

[http://thinkprogress.org/health/2012/04/10/461402/teen-
pregn...](http://thinkprogress.org/health/2012/04/10/461402/teen-pregnancy-
sex-education/)

But don't trust their word if you don't want to. Here is teen pregnancy rate
by state. [http://www.livescience.com/27417-teen-pregnancy-rates-by-
sta...](http://www.livescience.com/27417-teen-pregnancy-rates-by-state.html)

Here is data on how sex education is handled in states.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_education_in_the_United_St...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_education_in_the_United_States#By_state)

Here is median household income (to control by).
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._states_by_income](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._states_by_income)

Go ahead and see if I'm wrong.

------
timeal
I don't understand. Girls are watching these shows, and this is raising their
awareness of pregnancy?

~~~
ScottBurson
Yes, that seems to be the essence of it. What's not to understand? Raising
children is hard work. It's easy to romanticize it when you've never had to
feed a screaming baby at 3am. Letting girls see the difficult side is
evidently a great way to convince them they don't want to do that yet.

